# new



## safeandsecure35 (Nov 8, 2011)

Not new to working out, just new to forums. After being burned on the black market and continually getting faulty products, I decided to join a few forums, where other people like myself can lend good advice. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*safeandsecure35* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Thatguy21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome, what type of product?


----------



## flogzero (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 9, 2011)

wlecome bro great forum


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 9, 2011)

welcome


----------



## swollen (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome to IM, bro.!


----------



## InSahne (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 10, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brucen (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## Andresh (Nov 14, 2011)

i talked to this guy whose also a personal trainer about super dmz ..i took it and it was ok strength was great..he said its better to take30mg a day im considering runing it for 6 weeks with liver support and nolva as a pct any reccomendations???this will be my 3 ph cycle
wieght 170
height 5'6
max bench 240
bf around 12percent


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## WorldWeary (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------

